# Video Chat



## Rube (Apr 11, 2010)

Hey, does anyone here know of any good quality video chat sites i can go to if I wanted to chat with someone thousands of miles/kilometers away? It's be nice if it was free. Thanks!


----------



## amanda32 (Jul 23, 2009)

Skype of course.


----------



## jack in the box (Mar 18, 2010)

skype, like the other person said, or stickam.


----------



## Rube (Apr 11, 2010)

Thanks you two!


----------



## jack in the box (Mar 18, 2010)

no problem love!


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

SURE!

Omegle

CR This is Chat Roulette, and is probably the best.

Camfrog free video chat rooms & webcam community! -- but I think you need to download.

Beware of dicks!


----------



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

I am curious. Why do people like video chats?


----------



## Rube (Apr 11, 2010)

frannieulo said:


> no problem love!


Haha whoa, for once I'm not the one initiating the flirting! I like this!


----------



## jack in the box (Mar 18, 2010)

Rube said:


> Haha whoa, for once I'm not the one initiating the flirting! I like this!


lol! sorry i'm like that to a lot of people... i don't even realize i'm flirting sometimes aaagh :blushed:


----------



## Rube (Apr 11, 2010)

frannieulo said:


> lol! sorry i'm like that to a lot of people... i don't even realize i'm flirting sometimes aaagh :blushed:


Don't apologize, I love it! Are you sure you're not an ENFP though? Unconscious flirting is what we're known for.


----------



## jack in the box (Mar 18, 2010)

Rube said:


> Don't apologize, I love it! Are you sure you're not an ENFP though? Unconscious flirting is what we're known for.


bahahaha, i guess i have some traits of an ENFP.. i've been mistaken for being an extravert many times. but i think i'm just a happy INFP, which obviously isn't very common, look at the infp forum!
i dunno. i'm a straaange breed...


----------



## Rube (Apr 11, 2010)

frannieulo said:


> bahahaha, i guess i have some traits of an ENFP.. i've been mistaken for being an extravert many times. but i think i'm just a happy INFP, which obviously isn't very common, look at the infp forum!
> i dunno. i'm a straaange breed...


Tell me about it! I watched a few of the INFP videos and I was shocked! I mean so many INFPs seem so hilarious in the forum, but they seemed so shy in their videos! Still, I'm not convinced you're not an ENFP. ENFPs often mistake themselves for introverts, as we're among the most introverted of extroverts. For a while I was convinced I was either an INFJ or an INFP, as my E and P scores are rather low. I know, you should post a video so I can analyze you!


----------



## jack in the box (Mar 18, 2010)

Rube said:


> Tell me about it! I watched a few of the INFP videos and I was shocked! I mean so many INFPs seem so hilarious in the forum, but they seemed so shy in their videos! Still, I'm not convinced you're not an ENFP. ENFPs often mistake themselves for introverts, as we're among the most introverted of extroverts. For a while I was convinced I was either an INFJ or an INFP, as my E and P scores are rather low. I know, you should post a video so I can analyze you!


dude, i made a video and like it fucked up for some reason.. but i am going to make one! i just don't know what i'll say uuuugh :s
the first one i made was like
"...hello! uhh.. i feel weird doing this... heh /awkward smile"

oooh lordy


----------



## OmarFW (Apr 8, 2010)

Tinychat - Free online video chat rooms

or

www.tokbox.com


----------

